# Selling my ubermobile



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When it is gone so am I. I have drove for Uber for 18 months and it was great at first but now it is nothing but a money loosing system that I will no longer support. I wish all the other drivers the best of luck out there but honestly I see no way anything will get better.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I will join you soon, I am at 63% of my funding, once I reach my goal I will bid farewell to the ride sharing companies that decided to compete to see who is the worst.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sure you need to sell your car?

I mean a car is a beautiful thing to have,

It's not like uber is going to last forever,



When the uber bubble pops you'll need a car to get around again.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sure you need to sell your car?
> 
> I mean a car is a beautiful thing to have,
> 
> ...


I have 3 cars 1 truck 1 crossover 1 sedan I can do with out the sedan it will lower my insurance and free up my driveway. Oh and a 68 Cougar in the garage but she gets the spa treatment.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mole said:


> I have 3 cars 1 truck 1 crossover 1 sedan I can do with out the sedan it will lower my insurance and free up my driveway. Oh and a 68 Cougar in the garage but she gets the spa treatment.


Sell the uber car, keep the cougar, and use the truck in bad weather LOL...

point well taken.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I will be trading in my Ubermobile at the end of this year...to get another one...


----------

